#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Google to treat nofollow link attribute as a hint

## Katren

We all know about the no-follow attributes and the importance of that, Actually,15 years back  No-follow attribute was introduced, but still the attribute is working effectively. Recently (September 10, 2019), Google webmasters officially announced that this is the time to evolve no-follow attribute. So that, they are announcing two new ways to identify the nature of particular links on Google Search . If you need more clarifications in this regards, Just check out here.

----------


## Bhavya

> We all know about the no-follow attributes and the importance of that, Actually,15 years back  No-follow attribute was introduced, but still the attribute is working effectively. Recently (September 10, 2019), Google webmasters officially announced that this is the time to evolve no-follow attribute. So that, they are announcing two new ways to identify the nature of particular links on Google Search . If you need more clarifications in this regards, Just check out here.


Thanks for sharing this article here Katren, I don't have much knowledge about no-follow attributes and this article help me to update myself with more information about no-follow attributes.

----------


## Katren

> Thanks for sharing this article here Katren, I don't have much knowledge about no-follow attributes and this article help me to update myself with more information about no-follow attributes.


Happy to hear that Bhavya.

----------

